# Sensible Budget for First Horse



## SaddlePsych'D (20 December 2020)

I'm window shopping again, to cheer myself up after falling off today. 

Looking through the ads I'm struggling to get a sense of a sensible budget for a first horse. I have around £5k left to me from losing my dad earlier this year - more and more I think I would like to put this towards a horse rather than something sensible. My best guess is somewhere between this and £10k but that's quite a range! I don't think I need something with proven competitive record or particular breeding, the main thing is a temperament that's going to be reasonably forgiving of a novice owner/help me build my confidence and soundness. I'd like to make a saving goal for the new year to work towards and maybe later next year actually start looking


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 December 2020)

Have a look at Kilnhanger to get your eye in, Lyn is a small but very straight dealer,  not too far from you. Her prices are pretty fair,  she also will help with horse searching if needed too. V happy to recco.


----------



## Roxylola (20 December 2020)

If you're prepared to compromise on something older, maybe something a bit stiff or without flashy moves you'll find there are good horses for reasonable money. Prices are high for potential but less so for something needing a quiet life, I'd aim to have around 7500 to play with


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (20 December 2020)

The Xmas Furry said:



			Have a look at Kilnhanger to get your eye in, Lyn is a small but very straight dealer,  not too far from you. Her prices are pretty fair,  she also will help with horse searching if needed too. V happy to recco.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I have heard of her - good to have recommendations. I will keep in mind once I've got my budget clear and I'm ready to take the plunge!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (20 December 2020)

Roxylola said:



			If you're prepared to compromise on something older, maybe something a bit stiff or without flashy moves you'll find there are good horses for reasonable money. Prices are high for potential but less so for something needing a quiet life, I'd aim to have around 7500 to play with
		
Click to expand...

Would definitely consider older and I'm definitely not good enough a rider for anything flashy. I quite enjoy having lessons (usually flat but very occasionally over teeny tiny jumps) and hacking so if I can do those things I'll be more than happy. If I can get to do some extra bits like low level dressage, polework clinics or fun rides too then bonus.


----------



## SusieT (20 December 2020)

What I would say is budget sensibly for what this horse will cost you over the next ten years?
And also consider if the horse went lame the day/month/year after you got it would you be happy this is what you spent the money on?


----------



## shamrock2021 (20 December 2020)

I was lucky to have to get my first horse for £2500 . I didn’t have a big budget  I couldn’t go over £3000 . I was lucky to find a amazing horse that is perfect in every way. Unfortunately I now people won’t agree with me on this fourm . I do think good cheap horses are out there . I generally don’t think you need a massive budget to buy a good first horse. I now plenty of people who bought  first horses for cheap and they are completely safe.


----------



## shortstuff99 (20 December 2020)

You could easily get a nice cob for that budget, especially if you go slightly older. Good luck


----------



## mossycup (20 December 2020)

5-7.5k for a nice all round horse that is a nice person to be around. Remember you'll need budget for vetting/transport/possible strangles testing depending on your chosen yards policy/tack and rugs on top of the purchase price


----------



## noradavies (20 December 2020)

lex the raindeer said:



			I was lucky to have to get my first horse for £2500 . I didn’t have a big budget  I couldn’t go over £3000 . I was lucky to find a amazing horse that is perfect in every way. Unfortunately I now people won’t agree with me on this fourm . I do think good cheap horses are out there . I generally don’t think you need a massive budget to buy a good first horse. I now plenty of people who bought  first horses for cheap and they are completely safe.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! My horse was bought for €3000 and she is absolutely amazing!


----------



## milliepops (21 December 2020)

Well all my horses were under a fiver 🙄 but you increase the risk of taking on a problem with a cheap horse,  the OP is wise to allocate a good budget for a first horse in order to give herself plenty of choice to find a great match. Horse ownership is stressful enough, if you're able to shop around then you have a better chance of finding a lovely horsey partner who knows the job and  makes the experience more enjoyable


----------



## Rumtytum (21 December 2020)

Ref. falling off - ouch!  No advice regarding budgets sorry, just wanted to say one of my must haves if I was buying would be a horse who loves being groomed and massaged because I enjoy it as much as riding 😊.  Good luck!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (21 December 2020)

milliepops said:



			Well all my horses were under a fiver 🙄 but you increase the risk of taking on a problem with a cheap horse,  the OP is wise to allocate a good budget for a first horse in order to give herself plenty of choice to find a great match. Horse ownership is stressful enough, if you're able to shop around then you have a better chance of finding a lovely horsey partner who knows the job and  makes the experience more enjoyable  

Click to expand...

I expect there are some good deals out there, particularly for people with the experience/skills/resources to take on potential extra risk if things don't go to plan. For me I tend to think of 'cheap horse' as a bit of an oxymoron so want to budget accordingly 

I know spending more is obviously no guarantee but, although I'm not looking for a competition horse, the sort of horse I want I suspect is the sort that would be desirable to lots of people who ride for fun - so doesn't necessarily make sense that they'd be sold off cheaply (if I ever get my hands on one I don't think I'd want to let it go!)



SusieT said:



			What I would say is budget sensibly for what this horse will cost you over the next ten years?
And also consider if the horse went lame the day/month/year after you got it would you be happy this is what you spent the money on?
		
Click to expand...

This is a good point, I need to consider the ongoing costs and factor in some kind of buffer in case of things insurance wouldn't cover. I think there's a thread on here somewhere of people sharing their monthly outgoings which I need to look up again. With my current job (and then when I am qualified stepping up another banding) I think it's very much do-able.

I'm in no rush to spend the money or to buy a horse. Of course there is no promise it would all go smoothly but then if there's anything this year and losing my dad in quite the way I did have taught me it's that nothing is guaranteed, we can just try to make the best choices we can as we go along. My dad got back into riding motorbikes before he died. He took out a loan to cover it, of course that could have gone wrong but he made the absolute most of it and was living more than he had been in years.


----------



## doodle (21 December 2020)

What I did between horses was put what I would pay per month to keep them, away. So I could work out if I could afford to keep the horse and increased my budget at the same time. 

Robin was £3500. 8yo 16.2hh. Done a bit of everything inc BE and a “nice” boy

Soli was £2400. 5yo ex racer. Out of training for 6months and had had some retraining although I still treated him as a just backed 4yo when got home. 

Tom £1600. 5yo 16.2 ISH green as grass and not keen to learn anything!

Minto £2600. Was a long time ago. Was basically unridable and I had spent a year working with him to get him to allow me to get on. Very well bred. I paid too much but I would have paid 10x that to get him!

Abbey £1!!


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (21 December 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			What I did between horses was put what I would pay per month to keep them, away. So I could work out if I could afford to keep the horse and increased my budget at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh this is good! I like this idea a lot.


----------



## mini_b (21 December 2020)

milliepops said:



			Well all my horses were under a fiver 🙄 but you increase the risk of taking on a problem with a cheap horse,  the OP is wise to allocate a good budget for a first horse in order to give herself plenty of choice to find a great match. Horse ownership is stressful enough, if you're able to shop around then you have a better chance of finding a lovely horsey partner who knows the job and  makes the experience more enjoyable  

Click to expand...

MP All your horses were pence but you don’t give yourself credit at all for the standard of your riding. If you are a good rider you can often make a cheap problem come good! 😂

There’s a lot of very average riders (me) out there and if I was buying again I’d be spending £5-7k for something suitable for RC, hacking, all unaff activities, possibly BD. I am not interested in cob types and prefer big horses so that would put me to pricier end of market, I’ve stopped window shopping so perhaps out of touch. 

mine was given to me...What he was then worth in COVID prices I have spent that on lessons & training before he decked me into 2030.


----------



## milliepops (21 December 2020)

Well im a way that was my point. If you want to spend pennies then you have to be experienced not just in dealing with awkward steeds but also in dealing with the disappointment that a difficult spell brings. SPD doesn't need to deal with that at the start of her horse owning life. 

A well established kind lovely horse will be a lot more enjoyable, and yeah that's what everyone wants so will command a stronger price. But a first horse is really one example of where it's a false economy to try and get a cheap one.


----------



## smolmaus (21 December 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			What I did between horses was put what I would pay per month to keep them, away. So I could work out if I could afford to keep the horse and increased my budget at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I'm doing as well, I think I read it on here before. Possibly from yourself! 

Window shopping is just a bit overwhelming as a first time buyer. Especially this year I think, very hard to get a grip on what "normal" is, even with the advice on here saying nothing is normal in 2020! And it seems like every horse for sale on the island of Ireland is 4 years old, 12hh or £12k.


----------



## Wishfilly (26 December 2020)

I think £4-5k is probably reasonable for the horse itself, but you'll potentially need a bit on top of that for tack/rugs/start up costs and vetting/transport. I'd consider £6-7k all in for all your start up costs- bearing in mind you might need to cover the cost of a failed vetting and maybe some overnight stays for viewings depending on how much is available locally. 

If you're willing to go for something a bit smaller/older, you might be able to knock about £1k off the purchase price, and who knows what horse prices will do next year!

Have you thought about loaning, at all?


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (26 December 2020)

Wishfilly said:



			I think £4-5k is probably reasonable for the horse itself, but you'll potentially need a bit on top of that for tack/rugs/start up costs and vetting/transport. I'd consider £6-7k all in for all your start up costs- bearing in mind you might need to cover the cost of a failed vetting and maybe some overnight stays for viewings depending on how much is available locally.

If you're willing to go for something a bit smaller/older, you might be able to knock about £1k off the purchase price, and who knows what horse prices will do next year!

Have you thought about loaning, at all?
		
Click to expand...

I have thought about loaning as it seemed like a good step from sharing but I'm not sure where to find a suitable full loan - the ones I have seen tend to be wanting competitive or experienced riders, I wasn't sure if the type of horse I'd like is the sort people would put out on loan and if they did whether they advertise or go by word of mouth.


----------



## Wishfilly (26 December 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			I have thought about loaning as it seemed like a good step from sharing but I'm not sure where to find a suitable full loan - the ones I have seen tend to be wanting competitive or experienced riders, I wasn't sure if the type of horse I'd like is the sort people would put out on loan and if they did whether they advertise or go by word of mouth.
		
Click to expand...

They will probably go by word of mouth, but it's often possible to find an e.g. older sensible horse who wants to step down a gear, but still has plenty to give. 

It might be worth keeping an ear out, whilst you save? Although of course, if you take a horse on loan, you might be less able to save for one of your own.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (26 December 2020)

Wishfilly said:



			They will probably go by word of mouth, but it's often possible to find an e.g. older sensible horse who wants to step down a gear, but still has plenty to give.

It might be worth keeping an ear out, whilst you save? Although of course, if you take a horse on loan, you might be less able to save for one of your own.
		
Click to expand...

I'm keeping it in mind as agree it could definitely be a good option if something suitable comes up. An older horse needing a slower pace would be ideal for me I think. 

I've made a start on @Kamikaze idea to put aside rough cost of keep each month to add to the purchase budget and be sure that I can afford the ongoing costs


----------



## Cloball (26 December 2020)

Think I'm in a similar position to you OP having a slightly fragile confidence if you don't mind me saying. I'm doing as Kamikaze suggests and putting the money away each month which is helping my worries about money too. I'm looking at natives that are not in the showing market, something sound and sensible but not flashy.

 Just need to find myself someone nearby who's braver than me to help me try ponies when we're allowed to travel again. Don't want to knock my confidence too much in the process.


----------



## doodle (26 December 2020)

Glad I have helped 😀


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (26 December 2020)

Cloball said:



			Think I'm in a similar position to you OP having a slightly fragile confidence if you don't mind me saying. I'm doing as Kamikaze suggests and putting the money away each month which is helping my worries about money too. I'm looking at natives that are not in the showing market, something sound and sensible but not flashy.

Just need to find myself someone nearby who's braver than me to help me try ponies when we're allowed to travel again. Don't want to knock my confidence too much in the process.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think it's fair to say I'm not particularly confident! I've not thought quite as far ahead as the trying/viewing bit but hope one of my instructors would be able to help.


----------



## Wishfilly (26 December 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			I'm keeping it in mind as agree it could definitely be a good option if something suitable comes up. An older horse needing a slower pace would be ideal for me I think.

I've made a start on @Kamikaze idea to put aside rough cost of keep each month to add to the purchase budget and be sure that I can afford the ongoing costs 

Click to expand...

Good luck!

I'd definitely put some feelers out with people at your yard/your farrier/your instructor etc, as you never know what might come up!


----------



## Cloball (26 December 2020)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Yes I think it's fair to say I'm not particularly confident! I've not thought quite as far ahead as the trying/viewing bit but hope one of my instructors would be able to help.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they will. I hope you didn't think I was being mean.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (26 December 2020)

Cloball said:



			I'm sure they will. I hope you didn't think I was being mean.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (5 January 2021)

Not sure if this is okay to post this sort of thing but just wondering if I'm (hypothetically) looking in the right sort of ball park with something like this: https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-2hh-8yrs-irish-sports-horse-mare/Horses/617362#

It's interesting the more you look at the ads the more questions you have about what you're looking for, when then time comes I'm not sure where to start! The one I've posted is towards the younger end of the scale but I do think the older 'been there and done it' type appeals to me for sure. The idea of going through with buying at some stage later this year is equal parts exciting and terrifying. 
There was another horsey shopping thread and I noticed an ad I'd looked at suggesting, slightly worrying how much background info a poster had about the horse's real story - seems ads can be very deceptive!


----------



## milliepops (5 January 2021)

Definitely looks like the right sort 🙂  have fun browsing


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (5 January 2021)

milliepops said:



			Definitely looks like the right sort 🙂  have fun browsing 

Click to expand...

I LOVE the browsing! There's been a couple that I've thought 'oooh you!' and it's helping me narrow the budget down a bit. I think slightly less towards the 10k end than I'd initially thought.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (5 January 2021)

She looks very sweet and worth a call - although of course there’s not much to be done currently. My only query is that she’s oddly cheap for a kind, pretty, decently bred horse of a good age so there may be a catch somewhere. 
Definitely sounds like the right sort though


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (5 January 2021)

Lillian_paddington said:



			She looks very sweet and worth a call - although of course there’s not much to be done currently. My only query is that she’s oddly cheap for a kind, pretty, decently bred horse of a good age so there may be a catch somewhere.
Definitely sounds like the right sort though 

Click to expand...

That was my thought too regarding price, she seems so lovely and ticks a lot of my boxes. It doesn't seem she has aff comp record (which doesn't matter to me whatsoever) so wondered if that might be a reason? I guess you never really know until you ring to find out more. I'm still very much window shopping anyway even if lockdown weren't a barrier. Got to top up the horse fund a bit more and will be doing what Kamikaze suggested of putting aside the monthly horse budget to get a feel for taking that amount out of my salary each month before committing.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (5 January 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			That was my thought too regarding price, she seems so lovely and ticks a lot of my boxes. It doesn't seem she has aff comp record (which doesn't matter to me whatsoever) so wondered if that might be a reason? I guess you never really know until you ring to find out more. I'm still very much window shopping anyway even if lockdown weren't a barrier. Got to top up the horse fund a bit more and will be doing what Kamikaze suggested of putting aside the monthly horse budget to get a feel for taking that amount out of my salary each month before committing.
		
Click to expand...

All sounds sensible! I’ve been horse shopping for a couple months and in general - if a horse is priced lower than average, there’s a reason for it. Eg, the 1.20s mare was half what her price could’ve been because she had a dirty stop. The gelding who’d done age classes was in budget but had undisclosed medical issues. Etc, etc, etc...  On the other hand there a plenty of horses twice as expensive as they should be for no good reason! So my advice is to get a feel for the market and pricings by going to see a few, keep an eye on what sells at what price, then once you have an idea steer clear from anything unusually cheap or dear.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (5 January 2021)

Whilst I would be wary of something seeming a bit cheap it wouldn’t put me off enquiring. It might be that something is wrong but it might not be something that bothers you. Ie she might not be happy jumping higher than 80cm which would be a deal breaker for most of the market a horse like that would be marketed towards (riding club types) but might not necessarily bother you if you see what I mean.

When you do go, go with a list of your must haves, compromises and not bothered along with someone experienced and ALWAYS walk away, have a think and then give them a call and go back for a second viewing etc. I fell in love with a little connie x tb and would have taken him home with me but had a rule of stepping away and thinking with a clear mind. Once I got in the car and watched videos my mum took I could see clear as day he was just that tiny bit too small for me.


----------



## WarmbloodX (7 January 2021)

definitely interested in this, my past purchases are

£600 11yo TB exracer (I was 13, 1st horse).  safe as houses! rode him everywhere for hours! he just didn't like to jump but he was great otherwise.

£1000 - 10 year old irish trotter, could jump like a stag.  but he was difficult/quirky and not a lot of people would have given him a chance.

£1000 - 6yr old TB mare, another ex racer - quickly sold her for £600 when i wrote off my car one winter and couldn't get to yard.

£1000 for half (well 49%) of my horse of a lifetime.  he was a yearling and eventually made 17hh.  paid the other £1000 as a 4 year old after he was tricky to break. went half on costs, I did the "work" and the other person provided the stable during the 50/50 time.


if i had to put my hand in my pocket i'd like to think i could pick something up for £3.5k if i sat back and waited.  or maybe i am completely out of touch with the real world...................


----------



## windand rain (7 January 2021)

Dont discount a well started youngster especially a native that doesnt match the showing criteria eg highland with white feet or face. Fell with white where it shouldnt be or welsh with a white bit above stfle height. There are plenty of horses that have sound temperaments but are not up  to scratch for big competition. Stuffy dressage bred, jumper bred that can only manage 60cm etc The lesser your ambition the greater chance of finding a sound friend for life. Older horses might have been there done that but many have also learned dreadful habits and quirks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 January 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Not sure if this is okay to post this sort of thing but just wondering if I'm (hypothetically) looking in the right sort of ball park with something like this: https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-2hh-8yrs-irish-sports-horse-mare/Horses/617362#

It's interesting the more you look at the ads the more questions you have about what you're looking for, when then time comes I'm not sure where to start! The one I've posted is towards the younger end of the scale but I do think the older 'been there and done it' type appeals to me for sure. The idea of going through with buying at some stage later this year is equal parts exciting and terrifying. 
There was another horsey shopping thread and I noticed an ad I'd looked at suggesting, slightly worrying how much background info a poster had about the horse's real story - seems ads can be very deceptive!
		
Click to expand...


It's useful to ask an experienced person to read the possible ads too, as they will be more used to reading between the lines.


----------



## Surbie (7 January 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Have a look at Kilnhanger to get your eye in, Lyn is a small but very straight dealer,  not too far from you. Her prices are pretty fair,  she also will help with horse searching if needed too. V happy to recco.
		
Click to expand...

I'd second the recommendation - a couple of my friends have bought from her very happily. 

Also, it might not be your thing, but some of the riding schools may be selling off some of their horses. It's been a really tough year. As lockdown eases there may well be a lot more on the market.


----------



## shamrock2021 (7 January 2021)

I am glad I am not horse shopping I glad I have my own horse now. I feel sorry for anyone who is looking  for a new horse. The prices are crazy


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (7 January 2021)

windand rain said:



			Dont discount a well started youngster especially a native that doesnt match the showing criteria eg highland with white feet or face. Fell with white where it shouldnt be or welsh with a white bit above stfle height. There are plenty of horses that have sound temperaments but are not up  to scratch for big competition. Stuffy dressage bred, jumper bred that can only manage 60cm etc The lesser your ambition the greater chance of finding a sound friend for life. Older horses might have been there done that but many have also learned dreadful habits and quirks
		
Click to expand...

My ambitions are certainly humble so I think that helps 😂 There's probably no point me going for anything that goes round a 70/80+ course because at this stage (or ever tbh) I certainly won't be! I think that's a good idea to be open minded on younger/older as it's the right temperament that's top of my list.


----------



## oldie48 (8 January 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			My ambitions are certainly humble so I think that helps 😂 There's probably no point me going for anything that goes round a 70/80+ course because at this stage (or ever tbh) I certainly won't be! I think that's a good idea to be open minded on younger/older as it's the right temperament that's top of my list.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a very good idea to be open minded, I've never gone out to buy a particular breed just always focused on what will do the job and |i've always gone for established horses on the basis of WYSIWYG.  I would, however, avoid anything that wasn't reasonably off the leg, a horse that goes forward is always so much safer than something that doesn't. It doesn't have to have great paces but it does need to "go". Also although you don't have ambitions to jump huge courses, I'd always question why a horse is sticky over smallish jumps. Most horses should pop over 70/80cm jumps even if the rider doesn't want to, so is it pain related, first sign of something going on in the hocks? You will get a lot more fun from a horse that is working well below his ability than on one that is struggling to do the job. The thing I always try to keep in my mind is "what is the owner not telling me?" "What is the real reason for sale?" Good luck in your search.


----------



## Wishfilly (9 January 2021)

The horse you have linked to looks lovely! 

Don't forget that people can have all sorts of reasons for pricing towards the cheaper end. There will, unfortunately, be people struggling to afford their horses this winter (remember when everyone was predicting the market crashing by October?) and they may be pricing a bit lower than you might expect to try and get a quick-ish sale. 

Unfortunately, people do lie in ads, and if at all possible, you want someone experienced to go to viewings with you (bonus if they can get on the horse first).


----------



## Auslander (9 January 2021)

That grey mare is lovely, but I suspect she might have a bit more fuel in the tank than you'd be comfortable with. Not necessarily in a bad way, but phrases like "brave cross country" can mean that the horse likes to get on with the job at hunting pace. She looks to have a quite a big jump too - again, it's a good thing, if that's what you're after, but could be a bit disconcerting if you're used to, and comfortable with a horse that does its job in economy mode.


----------



## wren123 (9 January 2021)

Also that add doesn't mention how she is with traffic. Although she may be fine, but it's a well written ad so it does make me wonder.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (9 January 2021)

Auslander said:



			That grey mare is lovely, but I suspect she might have a bit more fuel in the tank than you'd be comfortable with. Not necessarily in a bad way, but phrases like "brave cross country" can mean that the horse likes to get on with the job at hunting pace. She looks to have a quite a big jump too - again, it's a good thing, if that's what you're after, but could be a bit disconcerting if you're used to, and comfortable with a horse that does its job in economy mode.
		
Click to expand...




wren123 said:



			Also that add doesn't mention how she is with traffic. Although she may be fine, but it's a well written ad so it does make me wonder.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to get different 'readings' of the ad and in general some very helpful advice on this thread which is great - lots of food for thought.

I'd assumed good in traffic from the the 100% to hack bit but of course that's my assumption so a good lesson in looking for detail.


----------



## oldie48 (10 January 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Interesting to get different 'readings' of the ad and in general some very helpful advice on this thread which is great - lots of food for thought.

I'd assumed good in traffic from the the 100% to hack bit but of course that's my assumption so a good lesson in looking for detail.
		
Click to expand...

I always look for what is missing and ask a specific question eg ad might say never bucks or rears, so I'd ask "what does he do if he gets worried or upset?" 100% to hack, I'd specifically ask what's he like in traffic/ lorries/ farm machinery. Does he hack confidently on his own/in open fields/ in front or behind in company. Loads and travels, on his own, stand quietly on the lorry etc. Think about your specific situation and the things that matter to you and ask the questions before you even go to view. Some people might think I'm a pain as I do ask a lot of questions before I go to view but then again I don't waste people's time trying unsuitable horses, I've never viewed more than 2 before buying and often have bought the first one I tried. Having said that I always view twice, once on my own and then again with a trainer/competent rider who knows my riding, is prepared to sit on the horse and put it under some pressure to see it's reactions as I know that when I sit on a strange horse I won't ask it many questions. I hate buying horses, it is very easy to make a mistake. Good luck when you start  looking in earnest.


----------



## wren123 (10 January 2021)

Some great advice again from @oldie48, by asking these by email or text them you have written evidence of their answers. 
I totally agree with her previous post too.


----------

